# Looking for a safe adhesive to stick my glass runners



## Fozz20 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am in the process of finishing setting up my Vivarium and I need to stick the plastic runners for the front glass to the wood of the viv. Does anyone know of a safe adhesive to use that is going to be non toxic to my future BD's?

Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Pva...


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

aquarium sealant


----------



## Fozz20 (Aug 6, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> aquarium sealant


I've asked at [email protected] and it's used for glass aquariums. I'm looking to stick plastic onto wood.


----------



## dave.1984 (Aug 14, 2011)

defo aquarium sealant, thats what i use perfect for the job.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i would say aquarium sealent is the way to go 

gorilla glue?


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

aquarium sealant all the way


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> aquarium sealant


 I still "stick" with what I said


----------



## Fozz20 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok thanks all, this is the one I checked out in [email protected], is it suitable?

Small Tube Transparent Silicone Aquarium Sealant | eBay


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Fozz20 said:


> Ok thanks all, this is the one I checked out in [email protected], is it suitable?
> 
> Small Tube Transparent Silicone Aquarium Sealant | eBay


Yep thats the one mate. . .good luck:no1:


----------



## Fozz20 (Aug 6, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> Yep thats the one mate. . .good luck:no1:


Cheers, I shall attempt the sticking tomorrow! : victory:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
if it's any help to make it easier, u can flip the tank on its back if your doing the top so u dont have to support it up


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

aqua selent, no more nails, liquid nails. wood glue

bathroom sealent wont be any good not long term wise


----------



## dps51 (Oct 3, 2017)

you can always screw them in place
then they are easy to take of if you need to do a big clean up
this is what I did on my first vivarium


----------

